# LOST



## MetalWolfBruh (Aug 19, 2019)

LOST is one hell of a show with so many deep and emotional character backstories, mystery, sci-fi, and supernatural elements. It is show hard to watch the whole show, not only because of long episodes and ongoing seasons, which I'm sure there's shows that ran or are still running for a lot longer but each episode is emotionally exhausting, and it a a both spirit and mind-bending. I started watching lost over 10 years ago and would piece together from either random episodes or later seasons but only started watching the episodes in order starting from the first season just a few weeks ago. I won't go into so many details but the show is very relatable to me in essence for several reasons, and that is the biggest reason I love the show. It's not perfect, there are definitely weak parts I started noticing while watching recently, and I'm definitely not the biggest fan of the last season but I got the jist of it, and most importantly, finally watched it in whole thanks to HULU; Netflix seemed to have gotten rid of it from their library, and I guess they ported it over. Like any good show, I recommend watching the it alone but psychologically, it can be emotionally exhausting, especially when binge watching for about a week straight.


----------

